# Why would anyone say it is okay to crush a repaint?



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

On another forum Steve Eastman posted pictures of his McCoy repained cars and another poster went off his rocker stating these and all other McCoy repaints should be crushed. Really? What a jerk! I was wondering why anyone could say that except for their own selfish reasons. While I understand there are some McCoy items that are very rare and valuable there are also a lot of items out there that a repaint for the user's pleasure are the only thing keeping them from the trash can. 

I personally do not like this kind of attitude in our hobby. I understand there is a possibility of someone trying to pass a repaint off as some kind of long lost item but most collectors know and anyone willing to spend a fortune on a rare item should have done their homework so no reason for the crusher mindset in my book. Right now there is a Dorfan "set" on eBay that the engine is crely an American Flyer engine with brass plates attached. I do not hear anyone trying to burn down that person's place. 

Thoughts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When it's my property, I reserve the right to do anything I like to it. I can crush it, paint it, run it, or cherish it. I do marvel at these people that get so wrapped up in collecting they can't see any other viewpoint.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill have to agree, some of the stuff I repainted was crushed up already and thrown in the garbage now, it looks great and runs too boot! I figure the stuff I save will live on for many years to come. While its not original, its more fun because im not afraid to run or play with them. And If they get scratched or dented , I could always break out the hammer and bondo and have a brand new engine again. After all they are toys , right! I said the dreaded toy word. Collecting original stuff is cool , if thats what your into, but that might not work for me or my budget.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't let that guy get under your skin Captain. Opinions are like rear ends, everybody's got them. If you enjoy repaints just put that guy on your ignore list and have fun with your trains. Personally, I'd rather see an old train restored and used rather than put in the garbage.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

captaincog said:


> On another forum Steve Eastman posted pictures of his McCoy repained cars and another poster went off his rocker stating these and all other McCoy repaints should be crushed. Really? What a jerk! I was wondering why anyone could say that except for their own selfish reasons. While I understand there are some McCoy items that are very rare and valuable there are also a lot of items out there that a repaint for the user's pleasure are the only thing keeping them from the trash can.
> 
> I personally do not like this kind of attitude in our hobby. I understand there is a possibility of someone trying to pass a repaint off as some kind of long lost item but most collectors know and anyone willing to spend a fortune on a rare item should have done their homework so no reason for the crusher mindset in my book. Right now there is a Dorfan "set" on eBay that the engine is crely an American Flyer engine with brass plates attached. I do not hear anyone trying to burn down that person's place.
> 
> Thoughts?


My first thought?
Why didn't you post this over on the "other" forum? Or did you?
(then here too)

Second thought,
Why didn't you link the thread here? So we could look at the repaints? Did he have before and after pictures? I can't find it over "there" if there is OGR?

Third thought,
For those unfamiliar with McCoy's trains here,
take a look,
http://www.tcawestern.org/mccoy.htm

Fourth thought,
If they needed paint they should be painted, like others said you are preserving a piece of history. Who likes to look at a piece of scratched, faded, rusty piece of train?
Plus the main thing is that they are Steve's trains to do as he pleases.:smokin:

Final thought,
The one who complained is just an ___hole who likes to complain.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Long ago I restored a 67 mustang convertible. It was originally green but I painted it red. I also had the interior recovered in red a white. White was not an original color but it looked great. I was getting gas one day and a man pulled up in a 65 coupe. It was white and covered in rust. He looked my car over and in a very arrogant manner said "that interior isn't original" He then tried to get me to join the local mustang club. He told me how it would help in restoring or cars the correct way. Needless to say, I never joined a mustang club. Its people like this and your crusher that tend to repel me from clubs. People can sometimes get to tied up in correctness, originality and going by the book that they look down on anyone's view but their own.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Marklx200 said:


> I was getting gas one day and a man pulled up in a 65 coupe. It was white and covered in rust. He looked my car over and in a very arrogant manner said "that interior isn't original" He then tried to get me to join the local mustang club. He told me how it would help in restoring or cars the correct way.


I'd have just told him he was assuming facts not in evidence based on the condition of his car!


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd have just told him he was assuming facts not in evidence based on the condition of his car!


 This was 35 years ago and I wasn't as quick and snappy with my come backs then. All I remember thinking was I should have asked him if all that rust was original.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Those aren't just toy trains, they're works of art.

If someone could actually reproduce the workmanship and handywork of those trains, then let him/her!

Why does someone like that have a cow when the paint isn't original??
If it looks just as good, I would do it.

BigEd said it all. I'm just giving my opinion.
Crushed indeed! Repainting isn't destroying a national treasure, but crushing sure would be.

Edit: Marklx200, I just caught your line. Well done. Apparently, the rust penetrated his cranium also.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What's that old saying? You can fix stupid!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ron, ill disagree to a point, they are toys! I give my daughter most rein over my stuff, original and all. She bangs it up , puts stickers on it and loads them up with passengers.( not my real rare stuff buy good stuff ) it survived for 50 years before her and will for 50 years more! I figure they were ment to be played with! And even though there 300 or so dollar trains its fun and worth more forte memories then money and I agree that some people's rehabs are artwork that I can never do. But to each his own, like ed said or to paraphrase, screw um! You cant make everyone happy in life, so live yours how you like


----------



## Steve "Papa" Eastman (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nicely done.:smilie_daumenpos:

You think they would have made a better (more detailed) trucks for them?


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Those do look good. Nice work, I like them. Now quick, crush them.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

captaincog said:


> On another forum Steve Eastman posted pictures of his McCoy repained cars and another poster went off his rocker stating these and all other McCoy repaints should be crushed.


Some people really should start a collection in Enema kits. It would really help their 
outlook on life I am sure of it. 

First, off I had no idea McCoy stuff was collectible, just thought it as repros, kinda 
knock off copies or just fantasy pieces to start. Second, if there is no value left, 
suffered damage or just dirt common items, what is the problem? I can not see one, 
repaint away.

Pookybear

BTW those look great.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pookybear said:


> Some people really should start a collection in Enema kits. It would really help their
> outlook on life I am sure of it.
> 
> First, off I had no idea McCoy stuff was collectible, just thought it as repros, kinda
> ...


To tell you the truth (the absolute truth now) this is the first that I heard or saw McCoy trains.

Those are nicely redone.:thumbsup:
I looked at some on ebay.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

sjm9911, I will admit, I got a bit over passionate there.
Yes, they are toys. Very rare toys, but just toys.

But even you admit to not letting your daughter play with the rare stuff.
So there is a line between "save" and "crush".

I also will admit to loving antiques, especially train antiques. 
And to crush something as nice looking as that just doesn't set right in this old guy.

However, I also will agree to......to each his own. One man's treasure is another man's garbage.

So let them do as they will to the trains. I just won't watch!


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Speaking of crushing and or throwing things out years ago was driving in neighborhood and saw a old lionel set box at the curb for garbage pickup . Stopped car and took a look at it and said wow this is still decent looking.
Stamped on box is #133 not sure of what its original set would have been , but now holds a few prewar lionel items.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dieseler said:


> Speaking of crushing and or throwing things out years ago was driving in neighborhood and saw a old lionel set box at the curb for garbage pickup . Stopped car and took a look at it and said wow this is still decent looking.
> Stamped on box is #133 not sure of what its original set would have been , but now holds a few prewar Lionel items.


In the late 70's and early 80's it was common for someones Grand Dad to pass away and they would toss the trains, I had a dog who must have been used to the "Lionel" smells, the oils or smoke chamber? Once a year they had trash curbside pickups. While walking the dog past the junk he would stop and bark at some of the piles.

I always found a train item of some sort in them.:smilie_daumenpos:

My Bro in law worked for the town dump for over 30 years driving the payloader. He would wait for the people to toss their stuff and then go over and look after they left. I got a lot of trains from him too.
He collected so much stuff he had to rent a storage unit that you could have parked a truck in. It was packed to the ceiling as his house and garage ran out of room.
He just passed away and we had a heck of a time emptying his house.
I am glad his brother got the storage unit to clear.

In the 90's with more and more getting computers and sites coming around were you could find info and values on things finding stuff has become harder.

EVERYTHING is "collectible" today.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I wonder how many people restore an early Lionel with an authentic paint job. Dip it in a big bucket of paint and hang it up to dry with all the drips and runs on a diagonal. If you see a smooth paint job on an early original with no diagonal runs, it's probably a refinish.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*trash*

Hi,all.. My favorite pastime is checking out trash dumpters. All my life I have done this and made money.Three weeks ago,I took my trash over to 6 local dumpters. In one was a large bear,small bear, a penquin and another small animal on white wire frames with lights plus two new boxes of santa and four reindeer. I fished them out and took them home. Everything worked perfectly, Sold the animals to two women for $25.00 and gave the new boxes to my hearing aid expert and his secartary. His old employee stole his from his store. 
Sure tickled him and his new girl. This summer I made a expert antique teacher eat dirt because he made me mad. I found a box of old books on the indian culture which he teaches. I offered him 6 books cheap and he wanted them for nothing. He made three trips back trying and I just laughed at him. My trains,I call them junk,but to me I like them. I`ve got some old ones.Toys,model who cares. I`ve got scale model cars,trucks and so forth. Oh yes,I don`t like experts,Talk to most of them and you can find out how good they think they are.LOL

Life is great,enjoy it.Sanepilot
disclaimer.. No offense to anyone


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

This is what I think.
Dan


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*to crush or not to crush*

_STUPIT, DUM, and IGORNANT_

redo an original or buy a shiny new remake?:dunno:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*I agree*

Hi,all..I agree with cole. The only way I would crush one would be to make a Junk yard with a people cutting it up. I`ve saw a kit already set up with the front cab of a diesel,if I remember correctly. with a man with a torch. Pretty neat but expensive. I got a shell I repainted years ago and someday I`ll find a replacement motor. Always lookin.

Have fun whatever you do,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve "Papa" Eastman said:


>


You look like you can make good graphics. How about Making overlays for the trucks, with more detail.
Dan


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

If they make you happy nobody's opinion matters.


----------

